# US SOF equipment captured by Libyan militant raid.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wednesday, September 25, 2013 FoxNews.com

EXCLUSIVE: The recent theft of massive amounts of highly sensitive U.S. military equipment from Libya is far worse than previously thought, Fox News has learned, with raiders swiping hundreds of weapons that are now in the hands of militia groups aligned with terror organizations and the Muslim Brotherhood.

The equipment, as Fox News previously reported, was used for training in Libya by U.S. Special Forces. The training team, which was funded by the Pentagon, has since been pulled, partly in response to the overnight raids last August.

According to State Department and military sources, dozens of highly armored vehicles called GMV's, provided by the United States, are now missing. The vehicles feature GPS navigation as well as various sets of weapon mounts and can be outfitted with smoke-grenade launchers. U.S. Special Forces undergo significant training to operate these vehicles. Fox News is told the vehicles provided to the Libyans are now gone.

Along with the GMV's, hundreds of weapons are now missing, including roughly 100 Glock pistols and more than 100 M4 rifles. More disturbing, according to the sources, is that it seems almost every set of night-vision goggles has also been taken. This is advanced technology that gives very few war fighters an advantage on the battlefield.

"It's not just equipment ... it's the capability. You are giving these very dangerous groups the capability that only a few nations are capable of," one source said. "Already assassinations are picking up in Tripoli and there are major worries that the militias are using this stolen equipment to their advantage. All these militias are tied into terrorist organizations and are tied to (salafists)."

The "salafists" are a jihadist movement among Salafi Muslims. This growing movement in Libya directly endangers the U.S.-supported government, and sources worry that this sensitive equipment is now going to be used by these groups in an attempt to overthrow the government and install a more hardline Muslim leadership.

Some diplomats, who asked to remain anonymous, say they are seeing the kinds of conditions that opened the door to the Sept. 11 Benghazi attack now appearing in Tripoli and across the rest of Libya. They worry that American convoys and western convoys will be attacked using these stolen weapons and vehicles.

"The European ambassador was attacked and we are now commonly seeing robbing and attacking of people in broad daylight. ... This isn't perception, this is actually happening," said one source. The source was referring to an August incident where an escort vehicle for the European Union ambassador was attacked in Tripoli.

To make matters worse, the U.S.-developed training camp on the outskirts of Tripoli has now been taken over by one of these militia groups who are hoarding weapons, sources said. The worry is this camp, abandoned by U.S. trainers within the last month, is being used in preparation for an attack on the new Libyan government.

Meanwhile, special operators told Fox News that training camps throughout eastern Libya continue to train terrorists, and border controls right now around the country are non-existent in most areas.

"The theft of these weapons and the open borders are feeding Al Qaeda and the Muslim Brotherhood and threatens Libya's neighbors as well. It's already bad.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 25, 2013)

How's that _Arab Spring_ working out for you now?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 25, 2013)

The link so no one thinks the OP made it up.


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-hundreds-guns-sources-say/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks SOWT, I can't link things sometimes from my phone for some reason. Otherwise I would.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, that's one way to support the rebels, just let them steal all the stuff they need from you.

"Well, technically we didn't _*give*_ the al Qaeda-affiliated weapons sophisticated military hardware..."


----------



## pardus (Sep 25, 2013)

This shit is out of control.

We are allowing politicians to orchestrate our own downfall.


----------



## AWP (Sep 25, 2013)

My parents looted a US military installation and all I got was this stupid GMV.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 26, 2013)

GMV can be anything, I'm guessing a modified local vehicle. I wouldn't think SF would ride around in HUMVEE's in Libya,but then again I wouldn't know either.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> My parents looted a US military installation and all I got was this stupid GMV.



Your great great grandparents looted a US military installation and all you got was carpetbaggers.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2013)

I went through CIF and all I got was a statement of charges... why the hell are foreign combatants getting all the good stuff for free?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 26, 2013)

As I read it these weapons were provided to the Libyans and then stolen right?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> As I read it these weapons were provided to the Libyans and then stolen right?


 
Sounds like they were provided to the training teams for training and then stolen from the training facility after the teams left country.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2013)

pardus said:


> Your great great grandparents looted a US military installation and all you got was carpetbaggers.


 
Shack. CEP = zero.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 26, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> As I read it these weapons were provided to the Libyans and then stolen right?



It was my understanding that the team was in their safe house when the training facility was raided. Apparently it was being guarded by the Libyans being trained, and apparently a few were killed during the raid.

I wonder how this chain of command is chewing on this. Team had no control over the situation and its good we got them out intact? Or, team fucked up and failed to properly secure those sensitive items, now we have to figure out where it all went.

I hope the first, but my experience says it will be the latter. I can just see some big Army General (probably Army CoS) calling down to some TF command and wanting to know why SF can't secure their sensitive items.


----------

